# Escuta-me! ou Me escuta!



## SãoEnrique

Olá pessoal,

Gostaria que me dissessem qual é a forma correta entre_ Escuta-me!_ ou _Me escuta!_ no Imperativo, sobretudo a colocação do pronome_ me_. Para mim a primeira é certa e bem usada quando damos uma ordem. Quanto à segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né? 
_
P.S: Será que a primeira é usada em Portugal e a sugunda no Brasil?

_Grato,

SãoEnrique


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> _
> P.S: Será que a primeira é usada em Portugal e a sugunda no Brasil?
> _


Sim


----------



## Denis555

SãoEnrique,
Te convido a conhecer um pouco de forró (Wikipédia em francês).

Início da música "Refém" do grupo de forró Calcinha Preta (observe o imperativo!):

Me pega, me ama
 me rasga, me arranha
 me mata de beijo
 me chama de bem
 te quero de novo,
 tô de alma limpa
 me leva pra cama
 me faz teu refém, teu refém, teu refém
...

http://www.vagalume.com.br/calcinha-preta/refem.html


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

SãoEnrique said:


> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Gostaria que me dissessem qual é a forma correta entre_ Escuta-me!_ ou _Me escuta!_ no Imperativo, sobretudo a colocação do pronome_ me_. Para mim a primeira é certa e bem usada quando damos uma ordem. Quanto à segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né?
> _
> P.S: Será que a primeira é usada em Portugal e a sugunda no Brasil?
> 
> _Grato,
> 
> SãoEnrique



As duas formas estão corretas.


----------



## Alderamin

E em Portugal, pelo menos, onde vivo, até se dirá mais: "ouve-me", "olha", no sentido de captar a atenção do nosso interlocutor, ao empregar o imperativo.


----------



## uchi.m

Aqui se diz _olha!_ também


----------



## SãoEnrique

Alderamin said:


> E em Portugal, pelo menos, onde vivo, até se dirá mais: "ouve-me", "olha", no sentido de captar a atenção do nosso interlocutor, ao empregar o imperativo.



Obrigado pela dica, Alderamin. 



Denis555 said:


> SãoEnrique,
> Te convido a conhecer um pouco de forró (Wikipédia francesa).
> 
> Início da música "Refém" do grupo de forró Calcinha Preta (observe o imperativo!):
> 
> Me pega, me ama
> me rasga, me arranha
> me mata de beijo
> me chama de bem
> te quero de novo,
> tô de alma limpa
> me leva pra cama
> me faz teu refém, teu refém, teu refém
> ...
> 
> http://www.vagalume.com.br/calcinha-preta/refem.html



Valeu!  No obstante, viva Samba kkkk. 



_Nightcrawler_ said:


> As duas formas estão corretas.



Obrigado Nightcrawler 



uchi.m said:


> Aqui se diz _olha!_ também



Obrigado uchi.m, tomei um verbo qualquer.

Vocês todos dizem _olha!_ para chamar a atenção de alguém? Em francês é: _écoute-moi!_ a maior parte das vezes.


----------



## diego-rj

O "olha!" pode ser reduzido a um simples "ó!" também


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

*No site da infoescola encontrei isto: *

Em frases exclamativas ou optativas (que exprimem desejo).
- Deus o abençoe!
- Macacos me mordam!
- Deus te abençoe, meu filho!

Mas, você perguntou sobre o  ‘imperativo’.
No site na Wikipédia encontrei isto: 

Ênclise

Quando o verbo está no 'imperativo' afirmativo.

No site na coladaweb encontrei isto:

O verbo estiver no *imperativo afirmativo, exemplo:*
*
Sigam-me*, por favor.
*Sente-se* no sofá.: 


Em começo de frase o Microsoft Word sugeriria ênclise, isto é:
Escuta-me!

E não

Me escuta!


----------



## uchi.m

Douglas de Macedo said:


> O verbo estiver no *imperativo afirmativo, exemplo:*
> *
> Sigam-me*, por favor.
> *Sente-se* no sofá.:
> 
> Em começo de frase o Microsoft Word sugeriria ênclise, isto é:
> Escuta-me!
> 
> E não
> 
> Me escuta!


Escuta... e na fala cotidiana?


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

Sabemos, meu amigo, que na fala cotidiana muitas regras gramaticais não são observadas.

Eu escuto pessoas falando com ênclise e sem ênclise.
No cotidiano algumas pessoas nem usam pronome átono. Dizem: Senta (acho que nesse verbo é opcional) no sofá; escuta o que eu vou te falar, ou escuta o que eu tenho para te dizer. Exceção o verbo seguir (me sigam, geralmente é mais usado).

A mesóclise, por exemplo.
Ninguém diz: escutar-te-ei, mas sim escutarei você ou te escutarei.


----------



## Denis555

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Sabemos, meu amigo, que na fala cotidiana muitas regras gramaticais não são observadas.
> 
> Eu escuto pessoas falando com ênclise e sem ênclise.
> No cotidiano algumas pessoas nem usam pronome átono. Dizem: Senta (acho que nesse verbo é opcional) no sofá; escuta o que eu vou te falar, ou escuta o que eu tenho para te dizer. Exceção o verbo seguir (me sigam, geralmente é mais usado).
> 
> A mesóclise, por exemplo.
> Ninguém diz: escutar-te-ei, mas sim escutarei você ou te escutarei.



Olá, Douglas

O que acontece é que esse fórum aqui é principalmente para estrangeiros querendo aprender português, não de brasileiros querendo aprender regras de gramática para passar em concursos. É por isso que temos que sempre balancear entre uma regra escrita e como as pessoas realmente falam. Se você quiser aprender inglês, você gostaria de aprender uma regra que ninguém usa ou gostaria de aprender como as pessoas falam no dia-a-dia, nos filmes, nas músicas, na Internet, etc?
No mínimo, você quer ser exposto às duas versões igualmente.
Imagine um estrangeiro sair pelo Brasil falando: -Vós sois de São Paulo? As pessoas vão dizer: Meu amigo, em que planeta você vive?


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

Por causa dessa cultura tão ofensiva, devemos ensinar o menos certo a partir de agora para que os estrangeiros possam não se dar mal?
Talvez eu tenha me expressado mal. Não quis fazer uma crítica às comunicações cotidianas.
Entretanto, qual é a pergunta desta página? Nosso irmão sabe que cotidianamente pode falar escuta-me ou me escuta. Ele fez essa pergunta por ter lhe surgido uma dúvida relativa ao uso de uma regra da gramática, caso contrário nem precisaria ter perguntado. Quem quer ser chamado de alienígena (hehehe)? Se aprender o certo, é sinônimo de ser chamado de alienígena, então é melhor falar o menos certo. Mas, nesse caso, não estaria dizendo que a pergunta de nosso querido irmão não tem sentido? Explica-me isso, por favor, para meu aprendizado.


----------



## uchi.m

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Por causa dessa cultura tão ofensiva, devemos ensinar o *menos certo* a partir de agora para que os estrangeiros possam não se dar mal?


Poderia explicar o que é o *certo*, exatamente?


Douglas de Macedo said:


> Talvez eu tenha me expressado mal. Não quis fazer uma crítica às comunicações cotidianas.
> Entretanto, qual é a pergunta desta página? Nosso irmão sabe que cotidianamente pode falar escuta-me ou me escuta. Ele fez essa pergunta por ter lhe surgido uma dúvida relativa ao uso de uma regra da gramática, caso contrário nem precisaria ter perguntado. Quem quer ser chamado de alienígena (hehehe)? Se aprender o certo, é sinônimo de ser chamado de alienígena, então é melhor falar o menos certo. Mas, nesse caso, não estaria dizendo que a pergunta de nosso querido irmão não tem sentido? Explica-me isso, por favor, para meu aprendizado.


Então espere o SãoEnrique se manifestar, para que o contexto lhe diga qual seria a resposta esperada por ele.


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

uchi.m said:


> Poderia explicar o que é o *certo*, exatamente?
> 
> Então espere o SãoEnrique se manifestar, para que o contexto lhe diga qual seria a resposta esperada por ele.




Tu poderias ter respondido que nesse caso ‘o certo é não ser chamado de alienígena’ para que eu pudesse ter aprendido e não mais quisesse apoiar a ideia de que possa existir menos certo nesse caso, mas se tu tivesses dito que ‘o certo é não ser chamado de alienígena’, então tu terias apoiado a ideia de que existe certo e menos certo. Tu és um homem muito esperto! Eu que te pergunto, existe certo? Se tu não puderes responder, o certo é calar-se? Se tu responderes, o certo serás a tua resposta? O certo é que não existe certo?
Estava com dificuldades, mas agora entendi, ou melhor, acho que entendi, nosso irmão queria saber como as pessoas falam cotidianamente. Estas três construções estão certas. Ou melhor, estão ‘certas’?

Me escuta.
Escuta…
Escuta-me.


----------



## Vanda

Tá tudo muito bom, só devemos nos lembrar da camaradagem e ''*Os fóruns promovem a aprendizagem e mantêm uma atmosfera acadêmica de seriedade e colaboração, em tom respeitoso, positivo e cordial.
7. Seja amável e cortês.'.


*Isso é certo, tudo o mais é relativo.* 
*


----------



## SãoEnrique

Hey! Por quê vocês brigam? Estamos aqui para 'aprender' (mais ou menos), o que os demais acham ser correto e usado na fala, não é? Vanda, você tem toda a razão, por favor desculpe-me. As respostas foram dadas que seja em qualquer contexto, obrigado a vocês.


----------



## uchi.m

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Tu poderias ter respondido que nesse caso ‘o certo é não ser chamado de alienígena’ para que eu pudesse ter aprendido e não mais quisesse apoiar a ideia de que possa existir menos certo nesse caso, mas se tu tivesses dito que ‘o certo é não ser chamado de alienígena’, então tu terias apoiado a ideia de que existe certo e menos certo. Tu és um homem muito esperto! Eu que te pergunto, existe certo? Se tu não puderes responder, o certo é calar-se? Se tu responderes, o certo serás a tua resposta? O certo é que não existe certo?
> Estava com dificuldades, mas agora entendi, ou melhor, acho que entendi, nosso irmão queria saber como as pessoas falam cotidianamente. Estas três construções estão certas. Ou melhor, estão ‘certas’?
> 
> Me escuta.
> Escuta…
> Escuta-me.


Você está nervoso, ninguém disse alienígena.
Acalme-se, leia o que foi escrito, depois responda.


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

uchi.m said:


> Você está nervoso, ninguém disse alienígena.
> Acalme-se, leia o que foi escrito, depois responda.



Quando, em meu texto, demonstrei estar nervoso, meu amigo? Eu sei que não é ‘certo’ ficar nervoso e nem demonstrar isso através das frases. 

Denis555 disse que se saíssemos pelo Brasil dizendo isto: — Vós sois… Iriam nos chamar de seres de outro planeta. Então, eu disse que isso ninguém gosta. Ora, quem gosta de uma coisa tão grosseira? Nesse caso, é melhor dizer frases que as regras da gramática reprovam. Não vamos prestar um concurso. Se fossemos, ai sim, teríamos que escrever o que os homens no concurso consideram certo. Por causa desses homens tão maus, eu disse que existia um menos certo, por conseguinte tu me pediste para definir o certo. Foi o que fiz. Desculpe-me se soou mal. 

Eu fui super preciso no que disse, isto é, disse que talvez ‘o certo possa ser não ser chamado de alienígena. Disse isso por causa do que nosso amigo Denis dissera, tu leste o que ele escreveu, não leste? Talvez a pergunta devesse ser esta: qual é a melhor forma de não ser chamado de alienígena?


----------



## uchi.m

douglas de macedo said:


> quando, em meu texto, demonstrei estar nervoso, meu amigo? Eu sei que não é ‘certo’ ficar nervoso e nem demonstrar isso através das frases.
> 
> Denis555 disse que se saíssemos pelo brasil dizendo isto: — vós sois… iriam nos chamar de seres de outro planeta. Então, eu disse que isso ninguém gosta. Ora, quem gosta de uma coisa tão grosseira? Nesse caso, é melhor dizer frases que as regras da gramática reprovam. Não vamos prestar um concurso. Se fossemos, ai sim, teríamos que escrever o que os homens no concurso consideram certo. Por causa desses homens tão maus, eu disse que existia um menos certo, por conseguinte tu me pediste para definir o certo. Foi o que fiz. Desculpe-me se soou mal.
> 
> Eu fui super preciso no que disse, isto é, disse que talvez ‘o certo possa ser não ser chamado de alienígena. Disse isso por causa do que nosso amigo denis dissera, tu leste o que ele escreveu, não leste? Talvez a pergunta devesse ser esta: Qual é a melhor forma de não ser chamado de *alienígena*?


Não existe o certo. O que existe é o natural, o que a voz e a letra dizem espontaneamente.
Agora mostre-me onde está a palavra _alienígena_ que eu ou o Denis555 disse. Onde está a grosseria?


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

uchi.m said:


> Não existe o certo. O que existe é o natural, o que a voz e a letra dizem espontaneamente.
> Agora mostre-me onde está a palavra _alienígena_ que eu ou o Denis555 disse. Onde está a grosseria?



Vocês nunca foram grosseiros, isso não.
A grosseria está no fato de ser intitulado de ‘ser de outro planeta’ ao pronunciar algumas frases que não estão na moda enquanto estivesmos andando pelas ruas do BRASIL. Agora, caro amigo, quando tu dizes que não existe certo, você não está dizendo que o certo e que não existe certo e que o errado é pensar que possa existir o certo. Explica-me isso, por favor, para meu aprendizado.


----------



## anaczz

Douglas, sugiro que dê uma lida em discussões como esta, para ter uma ideia do que já tem sido conversado a esse respeito.


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

anaczz said:


> Douglas, sugiro que dê uma lida em discussões como esta, para ter uma ideia do que já tem sido conversado a esse respeito.



Muito obrigado, Anaczz, por ter me sugerido essa página. Por meio dela pude compreender algumas coisas. 
Mas não estaríamos nós aqui, neste fórum, numa questão um pouco diferente? 

SãoEnrique escreveu:

“Para mim a primeira é ‘certa’ e bem usada quando damos uma ordem. Quanto a segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né?”
Eu não entendi muito essa segunda pergunta feita por ele, peço que se possível ele possa nos dar um exemplo. Penso que a pergunta seria: você poderia me escutar, por favor?

Vocês são de São Paulo? Certa!
Vós sois de São Paulo? Certa! Acho que esses exemplos podem ser análogos ao site que tu me sugeriste.

Mas parece que, neste fórum, as coisas mudam um pouco, gramaticalmente, ‘Escuta-me!’ está mais certo que ‘Me escuta!’. Cotidianamente as pessoas não têm obrigação de seguir tal regra gramatical, elas, por isso, não estão erradas. Se eu disser: nós ‘vamo’, as pessoas dirão: de que planeta você é? ‘Tinha’ três pessoas (essa gafe eu cometi no outro fórum. O verbo haver poderia, mas o certo é tinham). Mas no caso da pergunta deste fórum, cotidianamente, tanto faz. E, se caísse essa pergunta num concurso, eu colocaria Escuta-me!


----------



## SãoEnrique

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Muito obrigado, Anaczz, por ter me sugerido essa página. Por meio dela pude compreender algumas coisas.
> Mas não estaríamos nós aqui, neste fórum, numa questão um pouco diferente?
> 
> SãoEnrique escreveu:
> 
> “Para mim a primeira é ‘certa’ e bem usada quando damos uma ordem. Quanto a segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né?”
> Eu não entendi muito essa segunda pergunta feita por ele, peço que se possível ele possa nos dar um exemplo. Penso que a pergunta seria: você poderia me escutar, por favor?
> 
> Vocês são de São Paulo? Certa!
> Vós sois de São Paulo? Certa! Acho que esses exemplos podem ser análogos ao site que tu me sugeriste.
> 
> Mas parece que, neste fórum, as coisas mudam um pouco, gramaticalmente, ‘Escuta-me!’ está mais certo que ‘Me escuta!’. Cotidianamente as pessoas não têm obrigação de seguir tal regra gramatical, elas, por isso, não estarão erradas. Se eu disser: nós ‘vamo’, as pessoas dirão: de que planeta você é? ‘Tinha’ três pessoas (essa gafe eu cometi no outro fórum. O verbo haver poderia, mas o certo é tinham). Mas no caso da pergunta deste fórum, cotidianamente, tanto faz. E, se caísse essa pergunta num concurso, eu colocaria Escuta-me!



Sim Douglas, quando escrevi: 'Quanto a segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né?', sendo dito 'Me escuta?' Seria possível de falar assim?


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

Há dois tipos de interrogativas, as diretas e as indiretas. As indiretas não terminam com o ponto de exclamação. 

Diga-me qual é o seu nome. (indireta, por mais que pareça entranho)

Me escuta. (acredito ser indireta). Tu me escutas? (talvez possa ser vista como direta. Eu optaria por outra construção com mais elementos, se eu quisesse uma direta)

Você ‘pode’ me escutar agora? (direta)
Você vai me escutar, ou não? (direta)
Seria possível de falar assim? (direta)


----------



## Denis555

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Se eu disser: nós ‘vamo’, as pessoas  dirão: de que planeta você é? ‘Tinha’ três pessoas (essa gafe eu cometi  no outro fórum. O verbo haver poderia, mas o certo é tinham).



Eu falo: vamos! *OU* vamo'!, vamo' nessa!, vamo' que vamo'!, vam'bora!,  etc e ninguém me estranha por isso. Eu vivo no exterior e convivo com  brasileiros de vários Estados e regiões e eles também falam assim: Do Rio de Janeiro ao Rio Grande  do Sul, de Goiânia a Belo Horizonte, de São Paulo ao Piauí. Sou do Nordeste.

Imagino  sim, que se você passar um dia falando exatamente como você escreve aqui  (faça o teste se puder), as pessoas no Brasil, no mínimo, vão dizer: você  é de Portugal? Você sabe muito bem que de Norte a Sul do Brasil, *ninguém vai falar espontaneamente: Escuta-me!*  Nem médicos, nem engenheiros, nem o vender de frutas da esquina, nem mesmo os professores de português!

Sobre a questão do verbo ter: Você pode seguir o seu instinto tranquilamente! O verbo ter fica impessoal (sempre na 3ª pessoa do singular) quando tem o sentido de existir (ou de haver impessoal), ou seja:* Tinha três pessoas.* http://www.mundoeducacao.com.br/gramatica/tinham-ou-tinha.htm 
A próposito, ele passará essa "impessoalidade" a verbos que se juntem a ele: *Deve* ter muitas pessoas vivendo em São Paulo.



SãoEnrique said:


> Sim Douglas, quando escrevi: 'Quanto a segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né?', sendo dito 'Me escuta?' Seria possível de falar assim?



Na ótica da gramática *tradicional* brasileira não é permitido começar uma frase com "me" (te, se, lhe, nos, etc). Não se trata de ser um imperativo ou uma pergunta. Tanto faz. 
Mas como já foi dito. Essa é uma regra só no papel. Pois NINGUÉM no *Brasil* fala assim. 

Para finalizar:
Mesmo um gramático tradicionalista como Domingos Paschoal Cegalla na sua gramática, depois de expor as "regras" de onde pôr tais pronomes, escreve : 
[...] _As normas que acabamos de traçar acerca da topologia pronominal não têm a rigidez e a inflexibilidade de leis absolutas, ficando, em muitos casos, subordinadas às exigências da ênfase, da harmonia e da espontaneidade da expressão._ {Página 447 In: Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa, 26ª Edição, São Paulo, Companhia Editora Nacional, 1985}


Há inclusive vários projetos em andamento como o  PGPF "Projeto de Gramática do Português Falado" empreendido por vários linguistas e gramáticos brasileiros, que querem reescrever as normas cultas brasileiras para que se adaptem à realidade brasileira:
http://www.filologia.org.br/revista/47/08.pdf

http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/78/uma-teoria-brasileira-do-idioma-255300-1.asp 

Outro artigo interessante: http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/10/27/colocacao-do-pronome-3/


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

Obrigado, Denis555.
Agora, cai entre nós, você diz “nós” vamo?
Eu havia dito que o Microsoft Word 2007 sugeriria o pronome átono em começo de frase. 
Em algumas frases interrogativas é menos certo, gramaticalmente falando, colocar o pronome átomo depois do verbo. Então pensei: o que o Word dirá, se eu escrever uma frase interrogativa com um verbo inicial pronominal. Foi o que eu fiz, o danado, por sua vez, disse para colocar na frente do verbo. O porquê disso é que em frases interrogativas que não contém um elemento interrogativo deve também usar o pronome átomo, isto é, parece que, gramaticalmente falando, em inicio de frase é sempre ênclise.

‘Escutar-me-á’ ou não?
O que ‘me acontecerá’, se eu não o escutar? Essa contém o ‘que’, então se usa a pronome antes do verbo.
Em relação ao verbo ter, lá no outro eu cometi a gafe mesmo. Alguns homens ‘tinham’ (sem sentido de existir) a ajudado.


----------



## Youngfun

Acho que nunca vou aprender próclise, mesóclise e ênclise completamente.


Douglas de Macedo said:


> Há dois tipos de interrogativas, as diretas e as indiretas. As indiretas não terminam com o ponto de exclamação.
> 
> Diga-me qual é o seu nome. (indireta, por mais que pareça entranho)
> 
> Me escuta. (acredito ser indireta). Tu me escutas? (talvez possa ser vista como direta. Eu optaria por outra construção com mais elementos, se eu quisesse uma direta)
> 
> Você ‘pode’ me escutar agora? (direta)
> Você vai me escutar, ou não? (direta)
> Seria possível de falar assim? (direta)


E posso dizer assim?

-Me diga qual é o seu nome.
-Tu escutas-me?*
-Escuta-me. (que tu utilizou mesmo nesse thread)
-Você pode-me escutar agora?
-Você vai escutar-me, ou não?

*Uma vez disse "Tu amas-me?" pra uma minha amiga brasileira, ela falou que fica errado, que o unico jeito correito é "Tu me amas?"
Mas uma vez um português me disse numa conversa de MSN: "Registaste-te no sitio?"


Douglas de Macedo said:


> *No site da infoescola encontrei isto: *
> 
> Em frases exclamativas ou optativas (que exprimem desejo).
> - Deus o abençoe!
> - Macacos me mordam!
> - Deus te abençoe, meu filho!
> 
> [...]
> *
> Sigam-me*, por favor.
> *Sente-se* no sofá.:


E posso falar assim?
- Deus abençoe-lo!
- Macacos mordam-me!
- Deus abençoe-te, meu filho!
- Me sigam, por favor.
- Se senta no sofá.

Têm casos onde ênclise e próclise não são intercambiaveis? (que me parecem a maioria dos casos...)


----------



## Denis555

Douglas de Macedo said:


> Obrigado, Denis555.
> Agora, cá entre nós, você diz “nós” vamo?


Eu digo vamos! OU vamo'! vamo' nessa! etc, enquanto imperativo, igual a "let's go!" em inglês. Em outros casos, normalmente eu digo: nós vamos...
Tenha uma boa tarde!


----------



## Youngfun

"Nóis vai" e "A gente vamu"


----------



## Douglas de Macedo

Eu teria dito a uma brasileira: você me ama?

E posso dizer assim?
Tu escutas-me?*

Essa questão está respondida neste site: http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=25330 . Lá tu encontrarás uma questão sobre este anúncio português: que recomendas-me, Jorge? Ou tu recomendas-me, Jorge?
E neste: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1877332


Neste outro caso: Deus abençoe-lo! Poder tu podes, mas, gramaticalmente falando… Deus o abençoe!


----------



## anaczz

Youngfun said:


> Acho que nunca vou aprender próclise, mesóclise e ênclise completamente.
> 
> E posso dizer assim?
> 
> -Me diga qual é o seu nome. É uma forma usada e aceita coloquialmente, mas, como lembrou o Denis, "condenada" pela gramática tradicional.
> 
> -Tu escutas-me?*
> *Uma vez disse "Tu amas-me?" pra uma minha amiga brasileira, ela falou  que fica errado, que o unico jeito correito é "Tu me amas?"Talvez sua amiga não tenha dito que é errado, mas  que não é uma forma usual para os brasileiros. Em Portugal, sim, diriam  "Amas-me?"
> Mas uma vez um português me disse numa conversa de MSN: "Registaste-te no sitio?"
> 
> -Escuta-me. (que tu utilizou mesmo nesse thread) Pode dizer, mas não soa muito natural, no Brasil.
> 
> -Você pode-me escutar agora? Essa forma de ênclise do verbo secundário também não se usa no Brasil, mas sim em Portugal.
> -Você vai escutar-me, ou não? O mesmo caso, no Brasil será mais natural ouvir "Você vai me escutar ou não?"
> 
> E posso falar assim?
> - Deus abençoe-lo!  (abençoe-o)
> - Macacos mordam-me!
> - Deus abençoe-te, meu filho!
> Estas três frases são exclamativas ou que expressam um desejo e requerem próclise
> 
> - Me sigam, por favor. Novamente o pronome átono em início de frase, usado coloquialmente, "condenado" pela gramática prescritiva.
> - Se senta no sofá.  Idem, porém o mais natural seria "Senta no sofá.", sem o pronome



Obs. Eu também digo "vamo"


----------



## SãoEnrique

Denis555 said:


> Na ótica da gramática *tradicional* brasileira não é permitido começar uma frase com "me" (te, se, lhe, nos, etc). Não se trata de ser um imperativo ou uma pergunta. Tanto faz.
> Mas como já foi dito. Essa é uma regra só no papel. Pois NINGUÉM no *Brasil* fala assim.
> 
> Para finalizar:
> Mesmo um gramático tradicionalista como Domingos Paschoal Cegalla na sua gramática, depois de expor as "regras" de onde pôr tais pronomes, escreve :
> [...] _As normas que acabamos de traçar acerca da topologia pronominal não têm a rigidez e a inflexibilidade de leis absolutas, ficando, em muitos casos, subordinadas às exigências da ênfase, da harmonia e da espontaneidade da expressão._ {Página 447 In: Novíssima Gramática da Língua Portuguesa, 26ª Edição, São Paulo, Companhia Editora Nacional, 1985}
> 
> 
> Há inclusive vários projetos em andamento como o  PGPF "Projeto de Gramática do Português Falado" empreendido por vários linguistas e gramáticos brasileiros, que querem reescrever as normas cultas brasileiras para que se adaptem à realidade brasileira:
> http://www.filologia.org.br/revista/47/08.pdf
> 
> http://revistalingua.uol.com.br/textos/78/uma-teoria-brasileira-do-idioma-255300-1.asp
> 
> Outro artigo interessante: http://wp.clicrbs.com.br/sualingua/2009/10/27/colocacao-do-pronome-3/



Sim Denis555, já faz um tempo que acho ter ententido as diferentes colocações possiveis (que seja para o pt-PT e pt-BR), mas uma boa explicação é sempre interessante. 



> Sim Douglas, quando escrevi: 'Quanto a segunda parece correta se a tomamos como uma pergunta, né?', sendo dito 'Me escuta?' Seria possível de falar assim?



OK.



> *ninguém vai falar espontaneamente: Escuta-me!*



As pessoas falam Me escuta! (embora seja errado e que seja um erro da minha parte, e que o correto é Olha!), se respeitarmos as normas da fala oral brasileira?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

anaczz said:


> Douglas, sugiro que dê uma lida em discussões como esta, para ter uma ideia do que já tem sido conversado a esse respeito.


Muito bem lembrado, Ana. O que acontece é que frequentemente nos esquecemos da diferença entre uma constatação objetiva e um mero juízo de valor. Às vezes parece tão mais fácil só fazer de conta que as coisas podem ser intrinsicamente certas ou erradas, boas ou ruins, feias ou bonitas... Dá preguiça de tentar ir mais a fundo.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado, Douglas e anaczz!

A minha amiga brasileira me disse que "Eu amo-te" está correito, mas "tu amas-me?" está errado.
Então acho que ela não conhece bem o uso do Portugal, porque achava que em frases interrogativas não pudesse usar o ênclise.

Então na gramatica normativa e no pt-PT: Porque me amas? mas "Tu amas-me?" ... tá certo?

Esse link também foi muito util.
Então recapitolando: em ambos lados do Atlantico, não se pode usar ênclise nas exclamativas que esprimam desejo, e nas interrogativas com "Que? Quando? O que? Por que? Como?".

Entendi bem?


----------



## Ruca

Youngfun said:


> Obrigado, Douglas e anaczz!
> 
> A minha amiga brasileira me disse que "Eu amo-te" está correito, mas "tu amas-me?" está errado.
> Então acho que ela não conhece bem o uso do Portugal, porque achava que em frases interrogativas não pudesse usar o ênclise.
> 
> Então na gramatica normativa e no pt-PT: Porque me amas? mas "Tu amas-me?" ... tá certo?
> 
> Esse link também foi muito util.
> Então recapitolando: em ambos lados do Atlantico, não se pode usar ênclise nas exclamativas que esprimam desejo, e nas interrogativas com "Que? Quando? O que? Por que? Como?".
> 
> Entendi bem?




Olá Youngfun,

Em Portugal, a regra é o uso da ênclise, exceto quando existe uma palavra que atraia o pronome para posição anterior ao verbo (próclise). Essas palavras que atraem o pronome podem ser preposições, advérbios, etc, etc...

Por exemplo:

Eu amo-te
Tu amas-me (afirmativa e interrogativa)
Ele ama-me (de preferência "Ela", heheh) (afirmativa e interrogativa)

Mas:

Eu não te amo (afirmativa e interrogativa)
Tu não me amas (afirmativa e interrogativa)
Ele/Ela não me ama (afirmativa e interrogativa)

E ainda:

Quando eu te amo.
Como eu te amo.
Se eu te amo.

Ou seja, as palavras "não", "como", "quando" e "se", entre muitas outras, atraem o pronome para posição anterior ao verbo e, por isso, temos casos de próclise.

Há situações em que é possível tanto o uso da próclise como da ênclise, nomeadamente quando temos dois verbos seguidos. Por exemplo:

Vou-te amar para sempre / Vou amar-te para sempre.

Por fim, há situações muito subtis em que dois falantes da norma culta do português europeu poderiam fazer usos diferentes.

Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Youngfun

Obrigado Ruca!

"Vou-te amar para sempre" com o hífen é ênclise com o verbo "vou".
"Vou te amar para sempre" sem o hífen é próclise com o verbo "amar" e parece ser a forma mais comúm no Brasil.

Tem diferença na pronúncia?


----------



## Ruca

Youngfun said:


> Obrigado Ruca!
> 
> "Vou-te amar para sempre" com o hífen é ênclise com o verbo "vou".
> "Vou te amar para sempre" sem o hífen é próclise com o verbo "amar" e parece ser a forma mais comúm no Brasil.
> 
> Tem diferença na pronúncia?





Olá,

Sim, em Portugal "Vou-te amar..." enquanto no Brasil "Vou te amar...". 

Um português pronunciaria de igual forma "vou-te amar" e "vou te amar". Sim, um português pronuncia estas frases de forma diferente de um brasileiro: são as diferenças de sotaque. Um português diria qualquer coisa como [vou ti amár], ou numa forma mais popular [vou t'amár], enquanto um brasileiro diria, penso eu, qualquer coisa como [vou tchi ámá].

Cumprimentos.


----------

